# Dwa & vets



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

I live in Knowsley, an area around Liverpool.. the only actual vet i'm registered with deals only in domestic animals (cats, dogs etc)

I wondered, in keeping DWA reptiles, has anybody had experience in taking them to a vets, are they happy to deal with DWA? when I say "they" i refer to a reptilian/exotic animals vet..

does anybody on here keep DWA in my area that could recommend a suitable vet? 

i've got my LA application form filled in (minus insurance) but i am dubious of the success of my application (lack of faith/trust in my LA)


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

You will have to ask the vet if they will deal with the exact species you plan on keeping. Not all exotic/reptile vets will be equipped to deal with large or venemous reptiles so DWA reptile vets are very few and far between. You will need to have a vet available and willing to deal with the planned DWA species before being able to get the licence.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

There is a fantastic reptile specialist vet based in Manchester who will deal with venomous snakes - as long as the owner obviously restrains the animal where necessary. PM me if you want his details : victory:


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

*thanks for your replies! *



marie_k said:


> You will have to ask the vet if they will deal with the exact species you plan on keeping. Not all exotic/reptile vets will be equipped to deal with large or venemous reptiles so DWA reptile vets are very few and far between. You will need to have a vet available and willing to deal with the planned DWA species before being able to get the licence.


i'm shopping around at the moment, hopefully should find somebody who will who's not too far away! I never thought, but there has to be a local DWA as the safari park is literally five minutes from me!



chondro13 said:


> There is a fantastic reptile specialist vet based in Manchester who will deal with venomous snakes - as long as the owner obviously restrains the animal where necessary. PM me if you want his details : victory:


PM'd, it may be worth looking at if nothing comes of the more local vets! :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

i also need help fitting a vet which deals in DWA well caimans need info for me to apply for DWAL anyone help me also greatfull. any DWAL keepers in swindon/oxford i would be greatfull for some help filling it in as im rubish at forms


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

Phil, are you under Swindon council? 

Business Licence - Dangerous Wild Animals - Swindon Borough Council

here's your form, if you need to find out anything within your local area,
do what I done this afternoon: ring your local authority's environmental health dept. and ask to speak to their animal welfare officer. they would be doing an inspection of your property along with the vet (i assume!)..

I have a few question to be answered and thought, the person carrying out the inspection would be best to clear up anything i weren't sure of! :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

DeanEgo said:


> Phil, are you under Swindon council?
> 
> Business Licence - Dangerous Wild Animals - Swindon Borough Council
> 
> ...


thanks but i got that already. on the form there are a few things i cant answer eg vets. most the others i can want all info before i apply


----------

